# Jotul 118B Manual



## 5 Furnace (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all, 

New here, but anxious to get started.  I have a second hand Jotul 118B that I intend to install into an existing non-lined chimney, which I will line with a SS 316 Ti flexible liner by Nova Flex.  Any experience with this flex liner?  and very important for my code enforcer- does anyone know where I can download a copy of the 118B instructions?  Jotul has the manual for the 118 CB, but that is the newer model.  If a kind soul has access to a scanner, would you do me the amazing Karmic favor of creating a PDF and emailing it to me? james@riverarchitects.com

More about the stove, it is definitely the 'B', with the UL tag on the back listing the model number, several references to being made in Oslo, Norway, and woodsmen, moose and tree on the side.  No cracks.

More about the chimney- it is shot and I am having a mason rebuild it from the roofline, and repairing the collapsed brick flues.  I will snake in the s.s. flex liner for the stove along with a separate liner for the oil burner that has been stuck into the fireplace floor, the installers of that had blocked up the fireplace  in order to do so but did not bother to line the chimney.  It is big enough to run both flex liners.  the run for the wood stove will be max 25'- will I need to insulate the flue for the stove while it will be contained within the repaired brick chimney?

Thanks for your advice, I think this is the place to go for a lot of hot air!

Cheers, James


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 3, 2007)

Uhmmm...  Check w/ your code guy, I'm not certain that you can run two liners inside the same masonry flue, especially not flex.  Perhaps you can if you do them both with insulation, or possibly one or both might need to be "Class A" chimney rather than just a liner...  This is something that would be independent of the stove you are installing so it doesn't depend on getting a manual.  I know there are rules about this, but its not a common situation so I'm not sure just what they are.

Perhaps Elk can comment?

Gooserider


----------



## reganp (Nov 3, 2007)

I have that same stove and the instructions but no scanner. Your chimney situation sounds poor to me but I'm no expert


----------



## 5 Furnace (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, could we work something out so that you could photocopy the manual and mail it to me?  I would be glad to scan it and post the manual here to help build the library.  Please let me know.  

Also, I took the top of the stove off to clean it and look around- there are loose fitting cast iron plates on the sides, bottom and one forming the baffle at the top, but there is not a plate at the back of the stove, just the back.  Is there a plate missing there, or was there ever one there to begin with?

I have checked with the code enforcer and the manufacturer of the flexible flue liner, I will be good to go once the masons finish their work on the chimney.  The building inspector wants a copy of the installation manual as part of the application for the wood stove installation.


----------



## reganp (Nov 5, 2007)

what I have is a copy of the installation and operation instructions. If that's what you want to see I could mail you a copy if you provide an address. No problem


----------



## 5 Furnace (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you very much, but my quest is ended!  I was given the link to the PDF from someone in the forum, and was able to download the manual.  Here is the link in case anyone else may be interested in getting a copy:
http://www.jotul.sk/docs/produkty_dokumentacia/f118_n_om.pdf

Thanks to all that have helped with my quest- regarding the issue of two flue liners within the same masonry flue: the code enforcer/fire inspector as well as the manufacturer- Nova Flex- are both okay with it.  Nova Flex recommends that I use their insulating kit for the wood stove flue- not so much out of concern of overheating the masonry or the other flue for the oil burner, but to keep the wood smoke hot so that condensation is minimized.

Best, James


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to hear the word on both counts...  Long as the inspector is happy that's the big bottom line question.

Gooserider


----------



## boots5050 (Nov 20, 2010)

James

I also have an older model (1980) Jotul 118B and I am interested in locating a manual for this stove. The link for the manual did not work. Did you have any success finding this manual??? If so could you send me information at my email adress which is 
boots5050@att.net
Thank you
Dan B.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2010)

boots5050 said:
			
		

> James
> 
> I also have an older model (1980) Jotul 118B and I am interested in locating a manual for this stove. The link for the manual did not work. Did you have any success finding this manual??? If so could you send me information at my email adress which is
> boots5050@att.net
> ...



Umm . . . this is a very old thread . . . and James last visited here all the way back in August of 2009 . . . you might get a better response by starting a new thread.


----------

